# One testicle pup



## taswell (Sep 17, 2009)

The vet just found that one of my pups only has one testicle. He says that now he will have to do a full surgery to open him up and find the other one. Has anyone else had this? I have 2 and am having them both neutered at the same time. How much longer will one take to heal over the other one?


----------



## Deece (Feb 15, 2010)

How old is the pup? Years ago, I had a boy who only had one at first, but the other descended at about 14 weeks. I know that's unusual, but if they're still very young, it's remotely possible that the other testicle might appear before neutering age.

If that's not the case, you're looking at a totally different category of surgery, with the vet having to cut through the abdominal muscle. It'll be a slower recovery, more like a couple weeks, and you'll have to keep them very separated to keep that one calm and sedentary to prevent opening the incision.


----------



## taswell (Sep 17, 2009)

That is what I was afraid of. They are 5 months old and very active boys. What is the purpose of "finding" the other one?


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

The testicles will normally descend down a hole (from inside the abdomen into the scrotum) known as the inguinal canal. If one of them is retained, the dog has what's known as "cryptorchidism." The blood vessels leading to the retained testicle will be occluded and pinched as the inguinal canal begins to tighten up. They (the vessels) and the testicle can become engorged with blood and eventually become necrotic - which quickly leads to sepsis = bad, bad, bad, bad. If, by chance, it doesn't get that nasty, there is still an entire grocery list of problems associated with having a retained testicle.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

From http://www.avalonkennels.net/canine chriptorquidism.htm



> The cryptorchid dog should be neutered because the retained abdominal testicle may be a site for future tumoral growth or testicular torsion. The chance for tumors may be 10 times higher on retained testicles than on normally descended testicles.


----------



## crittermom (Jan 14, 2010)

Neutering a pup that is cryptorchid is very similar to a spay. He will have a small abdominal incision as well as an incision in front of his scrotum. The recovery will be similar to a spay as well. He should be feeling back to good in a couple days, but the rough play will need to be limited for 10-14 days. Also, he should probalby have pain meds (most neuter surgeries do not require them). Most pups are completely healed in 14 days. Most of the time, your pups can play together after a couple days as long as its not rough. Just supervise, and keep them sepearate when you aren't around. Good luck!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

That happened with our chi. He got neutered at 1yr and his undescended testicle descended when he was about 8 months. He got neutered like a normal boy and had no complications.


----------



## taswell (Sep 17, 2009)

Rocks' testicle is down now! I checked him last night and there are now 2. One is a little smaller than the other but I am assuming that all is ok now? They will be getting neutered in 2 weeks and I am so relieved that it wont be a big surgery for him. Since we have 2 and are getting them both neutered at the same time I didn't want one to be down any longer than the other.


----------



## RenoBandito (Mar 1, 2010)

one whippet of ours gets really shy at the vet and will suck his up?? haha lol but at home he has both of them ahaha.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I took a six month old male Shih Tzu x in to be neutered. A while later I phoned them up and the Vet said they could not do him because neither testicle was down. They had always been there so I drove up, took him out of their cage and they were both there. The Vet mumbled something about well, they weren't there when I looked. When they are upset, they can pull them up and the Vet should have known that. So don't be surprised if the "little" one disappears again. Usually something to relax them and it will come back down.


----------

